# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 3/25/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I hate to complain about it to much, but just like the other day, we couldn't find a steady bite until the windy picked up to a steady pace.
Starting off under near slick off conditions we tried a wade on a grass covered shoreline, but with just a couple keeper size trout to show for it. We decided to double back and hit some oyster shell in San Antonio Bay, that would be the move we stayed with the rest of the day.

Finding several solid trout and one Seadrift big one. Our fish were caught on a variety of baits in knee to thigh deep water. We threw mirrodines, topwaters, and DSL's chicken of the c.
All trout 22"+ were released to fight another day.


----------

